# Sync WLM & Ipad calendar on domain name email



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have been asked to setup calendar synchronisation* in a couple of weeks* - between a Windows live mail client and an Ipad using her domain name email service , (just getting ahead of the game)

I know the email is setup currently as POP - and dont know the email host - except its using her domain and pop on the WLM client 
Not sure what shes using on the ipad - or if imap is available

what do i need to do to be able to setup calendar synchronisation ?

I assume I need something like icloud setup which will sync the two calendars , but i dont think icloud works with WLM 
Also not sure if imap is available - I assume if imap is available that will then sync contacts, email and calendar automatically

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have just set up the calendar sync 

i setup a outlook.com account and synced from the windows live mail to the outlook.com calendar and all worked well 

i do have an issue 

the ipad and iphone - calendar events created on these two items are not synced back to the outlook.com / WLM calendar 

but they do sync with each other all OK 

WLM ==> oulook.com === > ipad ==> iphone 
all work that way 

ipad ==> iphone
iphone ==> ipad 
all work ok

iphone/ipad created event == NOT ==> wlm/outlook.com

if i setup an event in the WLM calendar and delete it via the ipad or iphone - it is deleted from the WLM/outlook.com calendars 

so what does not work is just that 

an event created on ipad or iphone does not sync to the WLM but they do sync with each other

Does NOT work
Ipad ==> outlook.com/wlm
Iphone ==> outlook.com/wlm

ipad and iphone are set to push 

any ideas


----------

